# Ending DST is DISCRIMINATION!!!



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, for those of us who are night blind, anyway 

I hate this time of year. It gets dark so freaking early that I have to be home by 4:30-5:00...I used to say it made me feel like a 12 year old until my then-12 year old nephew piped up, "_I_ don't have to be home that early..."

It's just going to get worse as fall and winter drag on.

Please feel sorry for me


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am sorry for you thumper. don't move north it gets dark here a 3 pm in a months time
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll feel sorry for you.

I am not fond of night driving, but at least my current lenses reduce the glare from oncoming lights.  Dark and rainy is even worse.  I always complain when I get home on nights like that.

My 22 year old son does not understand why I prefer not to drive at night.  Oh, to be young again.

P.S. I have lived in both Ohio & Massachusetts, on opposite ends of the Eastern time zone.  I was surprised when I moved to Mass. how much earlier it got dark.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't much like driving at night either...fortunately I don't have to do it often.  We're old.  We try to get home before dark these days.  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

But Thumper, you get to drive in daylight in the _morning_ now! 

But yeah... I notice it more every year too. <sigh>
Seems like just yesterday that I would roll my eyes at my parents for never wanting to go _anyplace_ after dark, not even grocery shopping. How times change.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow. I thought it was just me that couldn't drive at night. Thanks for sharing, everyone. I feel much better.

A couple of months ago, when I drove to Ruidoso, my sister, who's six years younger, thought I was crazy when I stopped in Roswell because I was having so much trouble seeing. I finally had to tell her that the aliens made me do it. Now I can explain that it's just that I'm old. Do you suppose she'll believe me when I tell her that there are no aliens in Roswell?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Do you suppose she'll believe me when I tell her that there are no aliens in Roswell?


She shouldn't believe you.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thumper, I agree, although I'm not night blind.  Awful that it gets dark so early.  When I worked days it was dark when I left work and when I worked nights it was dark when I left my apartment to walk to work.  I'm an incurable night person anyway.  I don't have a car though and walk or take public transportation as long as I'm in the city.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My aunt told me that during WWII, the country was on DST all year long.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't drive at night, have not for ages, but without a car, I don't drive at all   anymore.  We are all tucked in by dark anyway.  I just wish they would leave it alone, one way or the other, I don't care!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> She shouldn't believe you.


I picked up this guy hitchhiking and he assured me that there was no truth to the stories.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

i feel sorry for you as everyone else.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I just wish they would leave it alone, one way or the other, I don't care!


I'm with you. By the time I get adjusted to the time change, it's time to do it again the other way.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree, I hate when DST ends!  I work 6am to 6pm so I get to go to work in the dark and come home in the dark.  No daylight off time for me and it sucks.  I want DST all year round!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd prefer to have it dark in the morning until 7 or so and lighter in late afternoon/evening.  I often go to bed at 6am or later.  I try to change, but then I relapse.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> I agree, I hate when DST ends! I work 6am to 6pm so I get to go to work in the dark and come home in the dark. No daylight off time for me and it sucks. I want DST all year round!


I am with you... DST all year wouldn't hurt my feelings!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Arizona doesn't do the DST thingy.  We never have to "spring forward or fall backward".  Maybe you should move here?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

neither does Alaska, but then again, what good would it do there?


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

You think DST is a pain for you... like B-kay i live in AZ, and DST is a huge pain here because it's tricky enough calculating times in different time zones as it is, but then DST had to be factored in and hours have to added or subtracted or whatever... "so are they one hour later than us now or 2?" AHHHH!!!! I hate it, and I don't even really have to live with it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Even worse in Mexico, the area where I live.  This fall we were off a week, then last spring it was a month.  Plus we have tv out of Canada that is an hour different, and sometimes their time change is weird.  Fun fun fun


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't have to tell this summer lovin' gal...I hate everything about winter...including the time change.  I can't stand everyone plopping their coats either.

I don't night drive unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the sound of all those tiny, tiny violins playing 

If I were a morning person this would be less of an issue. But it's really ackbasswards to be a night person _and _ night blind.

I suppose on the plus side, I'll be stuck at home enough that I'll get more writing done...

I'd rather be out playing


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

rla1996 said:


> You think DST is a pain for you... like B-kay i live in AZ, and DST is a huge pain here because it's tricky enough calculating times in different time zones as it is, but then DST had to be factored in and hours have to added or subtracted or whatever... "so are they one hour later than us now or 2?" AHHHH!!!! I hate it, and I don't even really have to live with it.


My in-laws live in AZ & we go through the same thing trying to figure out what time it is there -don't want to call during mealtimes, etc.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cast my vote for one who hates to drive at night.  In fact, down right 
difficult to drive at night.  The good part for me is that I do most of my 
driving early morning, so this morning was awesome for me.  
deb


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> neither does Alaska, but then again, what good would it do there?


yes alaska, don't ask me why
sylvia


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I live in CA and never gone to any other states to live but I thought DST apply to all states in the US. Arizona is only state that doesn't have DST? Why doesn't Arizona have DST?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.abc15.com/content/news/webxtra/story/Weird-Why-Arizona-doesnt-observe-Daylight-Saving/uC2AQeR35kKQ9hyffYaYww.cspx?rss=1730

According to this website it has to do with the weather and the time the sun would set (9 pm). I have lived here since I was very small and really don't know it this is truly the reason but I do think that if the sun didn't go down until after 9 pm that that would be a very difficult issue for any nighttime activities.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link B-Kay. Learn new things everyday.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> http://www.abc15.com/content/news/webxtra/story/Weird-Why-Arizona-doesnt-observe-Daylight-Saving/uC2AQeR35kKQ9hyffYaYww.cspx?rss=1730
> 
> According to this website it has to do with the weather and the time the sun would set (9 pm). I have lived here since I was very small and really don't know it this is truly the reason but I do think that if the sun didn't go down until after 9 pm that that would be a very difficult issue for any nighttime activities.


Long ago when I was in high school, Arizona went on DST. It was terrible, at least in southern AZ. The last thing we wanted in the summer was an extra hour of HOT sun after school/work. I remember discussions where people wished we could set our clocks the other way around in the summer. It would be great to have an extra hour of cool morning light before going to work/school and have the sun set early so we could have more time in the cooler evening after the sun set as well.

I did not really understand the purpose of DST until years later when I went on a business trip to Michigan during the summer. Then it seemed to make at least some sense.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

At least there are cool nights in Arizona!  Here in NYC, when it's very hot, it's humid, and the nights are hot too.  It wouldn't matter what time the sun went down.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Shizu said:


> I live in CA and never gone to any other states to live but I thought DST apply to all states in the US. Arizona is only state that doesn't have DST? Why doesn't Arizona have DST?


Most of Indiana used to not follow DST -- I believe they changed to follow it in 2005. 
Was a pain when I was in college -- lived near the border and our news and all of the TV shoiws hopped around with time change. 
A guy I went to college with used to live in Union City Indiana -- Union City is smack on the state line with Ohio (the state line runs right through the town) and half the city followed eastern time - including DST and the other half the city followed central time but did not follow DST at all -- so for half the year the different sides of town were an hour apart and for half they were on the same time.....


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> At least there are cool nights in Arizona! Here in NYC, when it's very hot, it's humid, and the nights are hot too. It wouldn't matter what time the sun went down.


"But it is a dry heat!" There are only a few weeks during the year here when it is cloudy in the afternoon and evening and it stays hot and humid during the evening and night. I can deal with the heat but humidity with the heat is miserable!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> At least there are cool nights in Arizona! Here in NYC, when it's very hot, it's humid, and the nights are hot too. It wouldn't matter what time the sun went down.


I think that there is a misconception about "cool nights in Arizona" if you are in the higher elevations of the state there might be what most people would consider a cool night. However, if you are in the desert area of the state we get high temps in the 100's (115 to 120 sometimes) and believe me the nights are not what anyone could consider "cool". On those days when the temps are above 110 the "low" temps might be in the mid to upper 90's, not cool. A lot of us only have "swamp coolers" (evaporative cooling) and during the "Monsoons" with the humidity thrown in these "swamp coolers" do not work very well! As I previously posted I have lived in Arizona almost my whole life and have never had Air Conditioning in my home (only at work) and there are times where I have considered taking a sleeping to the office to sleep there at night. lol


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree with B-Kay 1325. Evening temps are certainly affected by the elevation in Arizona. Evenings in Phoenix are much warmer than those in Tucson (where I grew up) and evenings in Tucson are warmer than those in Benson (where I now live). It is still easier to be active outside when it is dark and 95 than sunny and 110.   I would rather be walking up Tumamoc Hill with a flashlight an hour or two after the sun sets than without a flashlight an hour before sunset. Add an extra hour for DST and it can get too late to walk after sunset.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I've lived in AZ since '75 (OMG, I'm freakin' old!) and the time change thing never really bothered me besides never really knowing what time zone we are in - Pacific in Summer, Mountain in Winter.  

When I lived in N. Ireland & England we did change clocks, but let me tell you it was sooooooo necessary!  Even with the Spring ahead and Fall back the sun was up until after 10pm at night (almost midnight when we were in Scotland) in Summer and set around 3pm in Winter.  It totally sucked!


----------

